# Meter reader needs a boat



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Here's one I pass by on a regular basis. The meter is on the side of a building, over a bridge. There is no stream bank. The drop off over the edge against the building is a good 12 feet.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Durn tall electrician installed that service.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

Sometimes, all I can do is shake my head, 'cause there's no sense wondering why.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

You know what John if that is not the perfect response there will never be one. you summed it up PERFECTLY!!



> 'cause there's no sense wondering why


----------



## rod213 (Mar 16, 2007)

Awww, cmon. Whuss wrong wif dat?! Is gettin' da power dere ain't it?

.

.

. 
Joking of course.... though I wouldn't be suprised to hear some of the "electricians" around here say that. lol


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I guess the 'working space' is there, but you just have to stand on the sidewalk and lean over to utilize it. That's an older service. It'll be interesting to see if it gets relocated when it gets upgraded. It's interesting one's like this that I keep my eye on.


----------

